

The Steve Jobs Premium - markbao
http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=9218

======
daniel-cussen
Owning an Apple hurts when it comes to hidden costs, that's for sure. I
remember a laptop charger cost $200, and seeing that the cheapest item Apple
sells is a $20 cable that is pretty generic.

But then, that's planet Apple for you. There's some vendor lock-in, but apart
from that, it's ultimately a matter of Steve Jobs owning a monopoly on Steve
Jobs.

------
jobeirne
Umm... RCA -> 1/8th inch jack. Picked one up at Radioshack yesterday for 7
dollars. Not that tough.

What happened to a little spitshine and Google use?

~~~
mattmaroon
Isn't that the y cable he mentioned? I assume he just bought a bad one.

------
mattmaroon
There are no Apple fanboys in the tech media.

